# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Meu Marinho Passo a Passo - 240 Litros - Max Carvalho

## MaxCarvalho

*Galera este Topico será fechado e Eclusivo para meu diario. No Link Abaixo Podem comentar a Vontade, fazer perguntas e sugestões.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12194

A minha intenção de trava-lo é simplimente para eu manter uma continuidade nas etapas do desenvolvimento do aquario. No topico anterior devido ao fato de eu mesmo fazer algumas perguntas o tornou muito grande e sem continuidade e minha real intenção e que outros iniciantes tenha este como um exemplo de erros e acertos. Um Diario...

Espero que compreendem.* 

__________________________________________________  _______________
Primieras Fotos: (Ciclagem)






Bem Galera Sempre procurei na Net um artigo de Marinhos Passo a passo e pouquíssimas coisas vi por ai. Assim como o meu saiu irei montar neste tópico todas as etapas e evoluções do mesmo (fotos serão atualizadas com freqüência). Erros, acertos Alegrias e Tristezas certamente serão discutidas aqui. Assim não só eu mas outros terão um Marinho (nem que seja virtualmente falando). Muitos aprenderão com os meus acertos e com os meus erros. 



Apresentação: 

Não sou nenhum riquinho e tão pouco filhinho de papai, assim tenho família e despesas, portanto provavelmente ocorrerá tempos de monotonia aqui onde (pois não terei condições de adquirir novas espécies, corais invertebrados, equipamentos e etc) 
Assim estou aberto a doações 

Otros: 

Estou com previsões de realizar mudança de residência (local Próximo) para o ano de 2008, assim algumas coisas são provisórias como o pequeno Sump etc. 

Vamos ao Aquario. 

Dimensões: 

Cumprimento: 120 Cm 
Largura: 40 Cm 
Altura: 50 Cm 

240 Litros (Nominais) 


- Sistema de Jaubert: 

Placas de filtragem biológica em todo o fundo mais tela para retenção. O plenium tem aproximadamente 1,5 Cm. 

- Substrato 
12 cm de Altura 
70% de Halimeda 
30% de Aragonita 

-Rochas 

4 Rochas Vulcânicas medias 
4 Rochas Vivas ente medias e Pequenas (porem devo adquirir mais algumas tanto para o aquário quanto para o Refugio) 
Acredito de deva ter uns 70 a 90 kilos de rochas. 

- Iluminação 

2 VHO de 95w (ambas novas com reator próprio para elas) 
1 Azul 
1 Branca 10.000k 
Assim que der adquiro mais lâmpadas 

- Filtragem 

Física: Perlon 
Química: Carvão Ativado (vou adicionar também Removedor de Silicato e Fosfato) 
Biológica: Jaubert, Rochas Vivas; Biobals e Cerâmicas. 

-Sump 

"Provisório devido ao pouco espaço. Na Nova Casa já esta planejado." 
Sem furo no aquário. A queda de água e feita por efeito sifão conseguido através de tubulações PVC. 
Comprimento 40 Cm 
Largura 25 Cm 
Altura 50 Cm 

50 Litros (Nominais) 

Primeira divisória: queda da água e perlon 
Segunda Divisória: Skimmer; + Filtragem Química = Carvão, Remov. Fosfato e Silicato... 
Terceira Divisória: Um pequeno refugio (pequeno mesmo) Com Jaubert, Halimeda e Rochas Vivas. 
Quarta Divisória: Bomba de 2300 L/H para retorno de água ao Aquário. 

-Circulação: 

Vou adquirir mais bombas. 
No momento: 
2 Via Aqua de 1200 L/H 
2 Bombas de 950 L/H 

- Vidas: 

Alem das bactérias 19 Mine-Paguros . 

_____________

Vamos lá.. Recomeçando esta parte... Estava quase terminando e apertei a %$¨#¨$#¨do Esc e o texto sumiu.... 

Então vamos nessa.... 

Conforme prometido vou dar continuidade dando inicio ao diário deste “nosso “ Marinho. 

- Dia 26/11/2007 

Obs: Em todas as etapas minha esposa apesar de grávida (5 Meses --- Um novo aquarista chegando ai gente.) deu e me da o maior apoio e ajuda. VALEU AMOR!!!! 

Bem Este aquário era na realidade um plantado embutido na parede que eu (existe um tópico aqui com o passo a passo dele), porem devida a um pouco de negligencia acabei tendo dores de cabeça com algumas algas.... Já irritado decidi transforma-lo em um aquário de ciclídeos visando um futuro marinho uma vez que substrato e rochas poderiam ser aproveitados.... Não demorou muito e tomei rumo sem volta ao marinho..... 

Após Migrar os peixes para o outro aquário, dei inicio as 21:30 a limpeza do mesmo. Sim as 21:30 hrs. 

Ao analisar o Substrato que eu tinha (halimeda) resolvi usa-lo no outro aquário mesmo e comprar novo substrato para evitar problemas... 

Após esvazia-lo, limpa-lo, enxugar todos os cantinhos e tirar poeira; alem lógico da limpeza completa dos filtros e rochas, enchi-o parcialmente (uma vez que rochas e substrato seria colocado no dia seguinte) e adicionei o são da Red Sea. 

$$$$ 
Sal Sintético da Red Sea = 2 Sacos de 4 Quilos, R$ 60,90 reais cada. 
$$$$ 

Primeiro dia encerrado as 01:40 

- Dia 27/11/2007 

Bem dei inicio a continuação do trabalho as 20:50 

Comprei as Placas de filtro biológico... Barbada de R$ 18,00 . 
Mais uma tela para colocar sobre as placas... R$ 3;90. 
E substrato 30 % de Aragonita (cochas moídas) e 70% de Halimeda Um total de 30 Kg (eu queria uma altura de 12 Cm)... O vendedor calculou uns 50 Kg... Mas os 30Kg Chegou ao que eu queria. 

Paguei 6 reais por Kg chegando aos R$ 180,00 Reais. 
Comprei também + uns 19 Kg de Rocha viva... Paguem 8 Reais por Kg... Mais R$ 152,00 Reais. 
Após lavar bem o Substrato o deixei escorrendo enquanto montava o sistema de Jaubert. Logo após coloquei 80 % do substrato no aquário, coloquei as Rochas vivas e Vulcânicas e completei com o restante do Substrato de modo a prender as choras ao mesmo. 

Completei o restante de água e calibrei a densidade salina... 
$$$$ Decimetro Red Sea R$ 67.90 Reais $$$ 

Densidade 1021. 

Fim do dia as 23:35. 

Total de gastos até agora alem da água... R$ 543,60 


_______________________________

Continuando... 

- Dia 28/11/2007 

Inicio as 20:20 

Não havia mencionado, mas como estava sem o Sump estava usando um filtro de 700 L/H para fazer filtragem física.... 

Água bem mais clara mas ainda turva. 

Eu havia comprado um Skimmer (se assim posso chamar aquilo), pois ludibriado pelo valor comprei aqueles internos a base de bomba de ar e madeira porosa... Não que seja totalmente ruim, mas pesquisando posteriormente descobri que se trata de uma qualidade inferior e ideal para aquários de até 90 Litros... 

Pagues R$ 110,00 neste Skimmer... 
E mais R$ 38,00 na Bomba de Ar... Pelo menos a bomba de ar e bem silenciosa. 
Comprei também bombas para Circulação / Recalque. 
2 de 950 L/H R$ 90,00 Reais 
2 de 1.200 L/H R$ 113,00 Reais 
1 de 2.800 L/H R$ 99,00 Reais. 

Como eu já tinha uma lâmpada Nova VHO de 95w de 10.000k 
Comprei mais uma e mais um reator, porem de cor azul 
VHO 95w Azul R$ 156,00 
Reator Polaris R$ 160,00. 

Com exceção da bomba de Recalque (pois o sump ainda não estava montado) distribui todos os equipamentos e os testei. Após os testes mantive todos funcionando exceto a bomba de recalca (como explicado) e as Lâmpadas. 

Termino as 22:30 Eeeeba vou dormir cedo e não vou ficar “piscando” no trabalho... 


- Dia 29/11/2007 


Água meio esbranquiçada, mas muito melhor. 

Dia de descanso não fiz nada só liguei as luzes para ver como esta as coisas e para minha surpresa vi algo muito interessante... 

Na maior rocha viva havia seres parecendo flores.... Que quando eu me aproximava elas se escondiam na rocha... Ate agora não sei muito bem o que é so sei que se parecem com pequeninas flores... Muitoooo Legalllllllll.... 

- Dia 30/11/2007 

Água Cristalina 

Comprei 19 Mine-Paguros, Um Ouriço Roxo e um Ofiuros Peludo... 

Coloquei os no aquário.... Namorei eles por um bom tempo e só 

$$$$ 
Mine-Paguros – R$ 1,50 Cada 
Ofiuros Peludo – R$ 15,00 Reais 
Ouriço Roxo – R$ 20 Reais 
$$$$ 


Comprei os Vidros para o Sump e fiz a colagem.... 
Total em Vidros R$ 45,00 Vidros de 4mm Lixados 
Silicone para aquários de 300g R$20,00 Reais 

- Dia 01/12/2007 

Enchi o Sump e testei para verificar vazamentos... Tudo Ok. Lavei e deixei cheio de água para limpar os residos tóxicos.... Por Segurança, pois não sei se este tipo de silicone tem algum tipo de substancia tóxica. 

- Dia 02/12/2007 

Comprei os canos e fiz a tubulação para a queda de água do aquário para o Sump, 
Gastei aproximadamente R$ 35,00 reais com os canos (o Dep. Daqui é um roubo). 

Tudo certo, limpei o Sump e o coloquei para funcionar com carvão, Perlon, Biobals, Bomba de Recalque, Mini- Refugio, Skimmer e Termostato. 

Por orelhada minha deixei o sump Transbordar e tive de limpar tudo... Agora esta tudo certo Sump Calibrado... Só que tive de ajustar a Densidade pois perdi água... 

A noite vi que os Ouriço estava morto e o Ofiuros comido pelos paguros.... muito triste... Mas acredito que as perdas tenha sido por ansiedade de minha parte, deveria ter esperado mais o aquário não esta estabilizado... Dolorosa lição de cachorro que aprendi... Pressa e uma &%$+@. Mas os Mine-páguros estão bem, andam todo o Reff. 

Paguei mais R$ 28,00 em Carvão ativado da Sera. 

Total gasto ate agora R$ 1501,10 Reais 

Bem agora vou deixar o aquário estabilizando e como estou sem grana (toda a poupança se foi ) não deve ter muita mudança nos próximos dias assim posto as fotos posteriormente.... 


Fico aguardando respostas, dicas se alguém tiver 
E aguardando ainda mais alguma contribuição de meus colegas do forum para meu Reff .... 


- Dia 03/12/2007 

Bem a água esta mais cristalina que tudo e lindissima,,, 
Os Mine-Paguros estão passeando por todo o aquário. 
Porem novos problemas ocorreram... 

1 - Estou com dificuldades para controlar o nível de água do Sump... não sei se pode ser alguma instabilidade na voltagem pois as vezes a água esta baixa e as vezes alta (nada em exageiros, mas pequenas mudanças de nivel que me encomoda).... Talvez eu compre um estabilizador pra ver se resolve o problema. 

2 - Com o problema do Sump alterar seu nível... o Skimmer (meia boca.. Lixo) não parece estar trabalhando direito... Ele espuma bastante, mas sai uma espuma branca sem muita sujeira (visivelmente falando) armazenando no copo mais água ( a água armazenada não é clara nem escura como deveria ser, sua tonalidade é mais leitosa). Talvez eu volte com ele para dentro do aquário.... 

3 - Foi um dia muito quente e a temperatura da água chegou aos 30 Cº... Isso me preocupou muito.... Afim de evitar que ela aumentasse ainda mais desliguei todas as bombas internas deixando apenas uma.... Ma não adiantou muito. Assim coloquei 3 coolers de computador na tampa (eu tinha estes parados aqui) mas alem de não ventilarem quase nada ainda tem o barulho enlouquecedor... Perda de tempo.... Desliguei os mesmos... 

Assim pesquisei na Net e vou ver se quando sair o pagamento compro 2 ventiladores e um sensor de nível para manter a temperatura nos 26Cº.. 

Minha preocupação e de a temperatura elevada matar as vidas nas Rochas Vivas... Isso é Possível? 


Bem... Isso foi o observado neste dia. 



- Dia 04/12/2007 

Bem ontem a temperatura se manteve nos 28.. Muito alta ainda.... 
Pelo que parece alem do calor natural que esta fazendo as bombas, (principalmente a do Sump) aquecem a agua... E olha que as luzes estão apagadas durante todo o dia. 
Convercei com especialitas (loja de confiaça da região) e me foi dito que a possivel morte de meu Ofiúros e do Ouriço se deve nem tanto ao fato da instabilidade momentania do aquario mas sim a variação alta da temperatura. 

Para minha tristeza as "flores" que eu havia visto logo no inicio desapareceram e algumas parecem ter quimado as pontas... Portanto meu maior problema atualmente é de fato a elevada temperatura. 

Entrei no Mercado Livre e realizei duas Compra (So compro na Proxima Sexta-Feira) de dois ventiladores pequenos bi-volt para aquarios e um termostato que fará com que estas liguem quanto a temperatura chegar a 27 e desliguem quando a temperatura chegar a 26,5. 

Tudo isso vai ficar em R$ 163,30 -- Espero que este investimento venha a dar resultados. 

Assim que tiver nova grana vou comprar um deionizador que vi la no ML custa 125 e trata 550 Litros 

Bem galera por enquato é so as fotos vou tirar assim que tiver tempo e posto em seguida. 

Grande abraço a todos. 

Att: 

Max

----------


## MaxCarvalho

Nos Dias Subseqüentes ate a Presente data:

1 - Com a grande ajuda do MAURICIO FOZ, realizei algumas mudança que podem ser acompanhadas no "Tópico Ponte"

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12194

2 - Fatos de maior importância desde a ultima postagem:

- Observei um que alguns seres interessantes provando que as Rochas Vivas são sem sombra de duvida repletas de Vidas. Apareceram :

Quítons - Uma espécie de Lesma...
Umas baratinhas pequenas quase que transparentes...
Voltaram as Florsinhas (Poliquetas) A iniciai aparentemente haviam se queimado (morreram), mas novas estão aparecendo novamente.

Fotos da Quíton:





Nojentas... mas Benéficas... Apesar que um paguro já comeu uma  :SbSourire2:  

3 - Estou adicionando Kalkwasser Noite sim noite não.

4 - O skimmer esta funcionando bem, retira bastante sujeira... mas este não é o ideal. Ou vou fazer um (DIY) o futuramente comprarei outro de real qualidade.

5 - Tive um curto devido à queima de um reator Polares... mas tudo normalizado.

6 - Comprei termostato e ventiladores para resfriar a água do aquário. Estes esta mantendo a temperatura em 25,5 Cº quando chega a 25C desliga a ventilação automaticamente... Se passar de 25,5 liga automaticamente.

7 - Animais

Certamente não fiz bem. Mas atualmente tenho um FrogFish, Uma Miriquits, uma estrela do mar Vermelha e um Ouriço preto. e uma pequena anêmona.

- O FrogFish normalmente fica parado o dia todo... Só se move um pouco durante a noite (típico da espécie). O alimento com Molinesias a cada 3 dias. 

- A anêmona Alimento com camarão sem casca a cada três Dias também. Ela no inicio andou bem o aquário agora arranjou um cantinho entre as pedras e esta linda...

- A estrela e o Ouriço gostam de ficar mais nos vidros e andam lentamente durante o dia e a noite costuma ficar parados.

A Miriquitis Come dia sim dia não, também a alimento com camarão sem casca, ela fica enterrada apenas com a cabeça para fora durante a maior parte do dia, mas nada o aquário todo.

Na segunda Semana Realizei a Primeira TPA retirei 15% da água e adicionei produtos de aceleração da PRODIBIO

5 Ampolas de biopim
5 Ampolas de biodigest
1 Ampola de iodi

Ontem adicionei 
1 Ampola de Reef Boster
1 Ampola de Biopim
1 Ampola de Biodigest
1 Ampola de Stroncio

De agora em diante irei:

Adicionar todas as terças-feiras:

1 Ampola de Biopim
1 Ampola de Biodigest

A cada 2 Semanas

1 Ampola de Reef Boster
Pois não tenho tantos corais assim, não quero superdosar.

Uma vez por mês

1 Ampola de Stroncio
1 Ampola de Iode

Pois não quero superdosar.

Finalmente Dia 19/12/2007 

Corais.

Coloquei três mudas ontem. um Green S. Polips. Um Yelow P. e uma Xênia.

Realizei as medições ontem e fique feliz. a Amônia esta quase zero.



*- ALGAS* 

Aparecerão poucos pontos de algas marrons ate agora. As dos vidros eu mesmo as removo.

As das pedras e substrato aparecem em pontos isolados, mas em 2 ou 3 dias já desaparecem... Acredito que seja pelo fato dos paguros serem ótimos limpadores..

Não tenho tido problemas ainda com algas. Se você não fixar bem as vistas, não vai ver nenhuma...

Mas ainda e cedo, meu aquário tem apenas 3 semanas e 2 Dias.

No mais e Só.

----------

